# Hidden?



## Riley37 (May 29, 2018)

Reviewing the list of posts which quoted me, I saw this:

"08:12 PM - Yaarel quoted Riley37 in post Hidden"

I asked Yaarel, and he does not have a record of making a post at that time. He says he post-quoted Hussar around 8:15, in a thread on gender-swapping elves in MTOF.

Also, when I copied and pasted that line from my profile view, my browser detected suspicious code activity.

Explanations, speculations? Private thread?


----------



## CapnZapp (May 29, 2018)

It happens. Not often, but it happens. 

That one of the quotes is "hidden".

I myself considered the case where somebody replies to me, and then promptly blocks me.

But I suspect it's something else: maybe a glitch for when the system detects two posters posting at the same time. Or when a post is removed, immediately after being posted.

Don't know.


----------



## Morrus (May 29, 2018)

I don't know which post it is, but I can see a post in that thread where he quoted you yesterday.


----------



## Riley37 (May 29, 2018)

The post where he quoted me in the elf/gender thread, appears on the list of posts which quote me.

The post in "Hidden" *also* appears on that list.

Could this be the visible-to-me outcome of a post in a friends-only thread?


----------



## Umbran (May 29, 2018)

One way that happens is if someone reports a post that happens to quote you.  It creates a post in a hidden forum for mods that includes your quote.  So, even though you aren't the subject of the report, you get that silly notification.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 29, 2018)

Ah!


----------



## Riley37 (May 30, 2018)

Umbran said:


> One way that happens is if someone reports a post that happens to quote you.




That's all too plausible. Thanks!


----------



## Lanefan (May 30, 2018)

Easy enough to experiment with sometime - I get someone to quote me, then someone else reports that post; meanwhile the mods have been forewarned to (I hope!) ignore the report, and I see if I get a "hidden" quote.  I've had a few of these, and was wondering what they were about - sure spent enough time trying to track them down...


----------



## Gradine (May 30, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> Easy enough to experiment with sometime - I get someone to quote me, then someone else reports that post; meanwhile the mods have been forewarned to (I hope!) ignore the report, and I see if I get a "hidden" quote.  I've had a few of these, and was wondering what they were about - sure spent enough time trying to track them down...




I think that is a no-good poopy idea and you, sir, are a doody head.

Also, , , hole, , , and


----------

